# A little peeved in MN



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

So tonight was the first game in the new Ballpark for the Twins. All week have been hearing about it being in HD on fox sports north. I get home from work in the third inning excited to see the new place in HD. Flip the TV on and over to channel 436. What do I find? THE SD FEED ONLY!!!! Comcast had it in HD, direct TV had it in HD, but not good old dish. I had heard of them not turning HD games on last year for some reason. Can this be expected to be a normal occurance?

I would hate to go to Comcast but if they are going to keep pulling this crap I just might.

For those of you who say it was just an exhibition game... so what. It was the opener of our new ballpark and the other carriers had it in HD.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Dish can only deliver what they are sent as far as I know. So for whatever reason, they did not get the HD Feed


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

normang said:


> Dish can only deliver what they are sent as far as I know. So for whatever reason, they did not get the HD Feed


So you think my angst should be directed at FSN not sending the feed to Dish? I will have to contact them and see if thats the case.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Borgie said:


> So you think my angst should be directed at FSN not sending the feed to Dish? I will have to contact them and see if thats the case.


I would double check to make sure it was FSN's fault 1st.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Maybe E*'s contract with FSN stipulates they carry X number of games in HD and this one wasn't part of it? It might explain why D* and Comcrap were carrying it and E* wasn't.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

There were several Twins games last season that FSN had in HD but Dish didn't show. I can only speculate that it was a bandwith problem with the part time RSNs in HD. I look forward to the day when the RSNs on Dish will be in HD full time.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

There have been a few Braves games that were advertised to be in HD but Fox Sports South only broadcast the SD as did SportSouth. It's hard to watch sports in SD.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I sympathize.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm annoyed too. Astros on FSHouston-HD tonight.. but not on dish. I will be going to comcrap as soon as possible just so I can get my local teams and content. Just waiting for Ceton to get their butt in gear and release the promised M-Card tuner.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Tonights Twins/Angels game is in HD on FSN but Dish is only showing it in SD.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

It is all because of lack of bandwith.:nono2:


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess dish decided to screw me two days in a row, they are also not carrying the Jazz @ Rockets game tonight in HD.

Dish Network, really? Are you just trying to make me give my money to someone else? I know we are not making the play offs, but some people do still watch the games you know?

*Update:* I just realized the game is in ESPN tonight and they didn't black it out for some reason so at least I got that. I still hate you Dish Network.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I now see Twins at Angels is listed for FOXN HD, Ch. 436.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Got official word from FS North today that they in fact supplied the HD feed to DISH, and DISH just decided the games were not important enough (or less important than others) to put on the air. Screw off dish


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not that I'm biased (okay, I am a bit I guess...), but DirecTV has a dedicated FSN North HD Feed, as well as Ch 29, so all the games broadcast in HD are available. Just sayin....


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Fab55 said:


> Not that I'm biased (okay, I am a bit I guess...), but DirecTV has a dedicated FSN North HD Feed, as well as Ch 29, so all the games broadcast in HD are available. Just sayin....


I'll switch to Direct if you can get my condo association to switch the buildings over from Dish to Direct.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, its definitely a Dish Network problem with bandwidth. Had the same problems last year. I was hoping it wouldn't be a problem this year, but obviously it is.

For example the Mets game on SNY is in SD only today. No obvious reason why, I guess dish just wanted to use the bandwidth for other things.

I know its normally worse this time of year, because baseball, basketball, and hockey are all going on at the same time. It doesn't usually happen as much once basketball and hockey end, but it does still happen more than it should.

Its also a little disconcerting when Dish launches all these new satellites and promises more national and local HD channels, but never makes any mention of full time HD RSNs or even part time HD RSNs for those that don't have any HD (my friends in VA still don't have MASNHD (Orioles and Nationals) and Cox and Verizon (and obviously Direct) have had it for over a year now.

I understand Dish wanting to have as many national HDs as possible, but if Direct can have full time HD RSNs as well as ALL THE RSNs (I won't get started on my YES rant), why can Dish?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

HAHAHA, well as I was typing my last comment about the Mets game only being in SD I was watching the pregame show in SD waiting for the game to start. Just after I pushed send on my other comment my TV turns black for about 5 min and then I get a blue screen with Dish logo and the message 
"We apologioze for the interruption of service, There is no need to call us. We are aware that this service is temporarily unavailable. We will have this service back as quickly as possible."

Every other channel works fine. Just SNY that is messed up.

So I guess I lied when I said the game was only in SD, its not in and D. So I won't be watching any baseball today, because the SNY is broke so no Mets and the TBS game has the Yankees in it so that it blacked out even though we don't get YES.

I really think I'm gonna start trolling the D* forums to see if I can live with their equipment and think about switching


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you checking the right channel 436? Our FSRM has a SD 414 and an HD 414, only HD games are shown on the HD channel all other times it is off the air. 

Just checked and I see 436 is the same way, I also see though that the Red Sox @ Twins tomorrow is not listed on the HD channel. On top of FSRM only showing the HD games on the HD channel it also rarely shows away games in HD FWIW.

On top of all that the Home game for the Rockies on right now is not on the HD channel so it must be something more national maybe.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Are you checking the right channel 436? Our FSRM has a SD 414 and an HD 414, only HD games are shown on the HD channel all other times it is off the air.
> 
> Just checked and I see 436 is the same way, I also see though that the Red Sox @ Twins tomorrow is not listed on the HD channel. On top of FSRM only showing the HD games on the HD channel it also rarely shows away games in HD FWIW.
> 
> On top of all that the Home game for the Rockies on right now is not on the HD channel so it must be something more national maybe.


I see what you mean about HD only. Right now FSN HD (436) is showing "Check back often . . ." but FSN SD has the "World Championship of Darts".

But tomorrow, the EPG is showing "Red Sox at Twins" for both FSN HD and SD.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but every since baseball season started, Dish has stopped carrying any HD FSHouston Rockets games. I know, I know.. they aren't making the playoffs. It's the last few games (tonight is the last, again not in HD). But it really pisses me off that I pay as much as I do to see the games in HD but I don't get them. This is probably the last time I'll complain since basketball season is over for my team, and it doesn't look like I have anything to care about for baseball season, really. I may not switch today, but Dish has lost me as a customer by the time NBA rolls around for next year.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

The actual home opener on the 12th (not pre-season) was in HD but all the pregame hype was in SD. Todays game was in HD also - the stadium looks great!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

It looks like there is no HD tonight for Red Sox at Twins.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

bnborg said:


> It looks like there is no HD tonight for Red Sox at Twins.


the game was at noon. I don't know if it was HD or not as I was at work.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

NBA is over for me, so no more Rockets games in SD I have to grit my teeth through.. but today Astros @ Cubs are on FSHouston HD, but not on dish in HD. Dish has screwed me again. I think I'm going to mention it every time it happens, maybe eventually someone at dish will see it. The only thing keeping me at dish is my need for a good cablecard tuner for my media center and Comcast to hurry up and get BBC America HD. I emailed them and they said they were gonna carry it, just no ETA as to when. Who knows what that means.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Astros and Cubs game was on WGN America channel 239 in HD.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe for you in Lubbock, but they normally black out the national channels when the local RSN is carrying it. I have to admit I don't know if they did in this instance because I didn't check. Honestly that's really besides the point... I pay for the RSN (or at least the games) in HD, that's what I want.

Oh and by the way... Tonight is another night, and another game carried by FSHouston HD that it was not carried by dish.... Marlins @ Astros that is.

In a way it really annoys me that Dish deems the games I want to watch not important enough to spend their bandwidth on.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd like to chime in on this frustrating issue. I'm also VERY annoyed to be fed SD feeds on Twins games. The HD feeds are being broadcast by all local cable companies as well as by DirectTV. Yet, Dish doesn't believe they're of much value so they allocate bandwidth elsewhere. Worse yet, on some of the games, the guide SHOWS that the game will be available in the HD feed and then it is not. I've set three recordings only to find no game. I've been with Dish for almost 18 years. I pay them a large sum of money every month. This is EXTREMELY poor service. Even worse, I've previously recommended the Dish service to a number of friends who are also upset by this garbage. I'm embarrassed to have talked them out of cable only to have them angrily watching SD baseball games. It's not right.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

pmsmith66.... I assumed the Astros games were getting the cold shoulder because of the bad start and how we are at the bottom of the division... but they must be going by some other gauge, the media market or some other historical ranking because I see the Twins are actually doing pretty good this year.


----------



## dandoshan (Jul 15, 2006)

I also have been wondering about getting the Twins at times in HD. The announcers say it is being broadcast in HD but it is not necessarily showing up on Dish. I really enjoy the games in HD and can hardly stand watching anymore in SD and have been wondering if Dish is actually showing all the available HD twins games in HD. If not, it would upset me.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

dandoshan said:


> I also have been wondering about getting the Twins at times in HD. The announcers say it is being broadcast in HD but it is not necessarily showing up on Dish. I really enjoy the games in HD and can hardly stand watching anymore in SD and have been wondering if Dish is actually showing all the available HD twins games in HD. If not, it would upset me.


Yeah, I see it listed on FOXN SD 436, but not on FOXN HD 436. I'm sure this means it will not be there in HD.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I've gotten screwed again tonight. Comcast, DirecTV and the MLB themselves all list the Marlins @ Astros as available in my area in HD tonight, but again I'm screwed because I"m with Dish. What's really annoying is I checked a couple of days ago and it showed all games for the next couple of days in HD, but at some point they pulled it. I guess they decided they needed some extra PPV or something, because I really don't see that many other sporting events going on.


----------



## Big Dawg 23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Borgie said:


> I'll switch to Direct if you can get my condo association to switch the buildings over from Dish to Direct.


They cant force you to have Dish I believe. Hit them with the OTARD regulations. I am pretty sure they cant do it. Like other fellow Minne people here I get them on Directv.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Its their roof.. they have control over it. I don't have a south facing condo, so DirectTV is out of the question.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yet another game tonight in HD yet not on Dish... I'm keeping count.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Add the Mets/Dodgers game on SNY tonight to your count. I missed 3 innings because I was watching it in the HD channel and was a little behind when the picture froze and I couldn't do anything but change the channel. The picture froze because they were taking the game off the HD channel and going to the "check back often" message. So I had to watch the rest of game in SD.

Watching in SD is bad enough, but the game starting in HD then stopping causing me to miss part of the game really sucks

The reason it was on HD feed in the beginning was because it was the end of the broadcast of the 1st game at 4:00 and once the 1/2hour post game was over they turned the feed off I presume to show basketball or something more important (in Dish's eyes). Only problem was the 1/2 post game was really 1/2 hour into 2nd game. 

All that is probably a lot more information than you needed, but bottom line is another game not in HD


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I think tonight was the first game this week I actually got in HD from Dish.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I think tonight was the first game this week I actually got in HD from Dish.


lol. That's because today is Thursday and a lot of baseball teams have off on Mondays and Thursdays. Be interesting to see if you get it tomorrow.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting screwed tomorrow too. Astros website shows it's broadcast in HD, but it is not showing up in the guide in HD. Saturday's game is on Fox so I'll get that one at least.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

As long as you guys tolerate this Dish will do nothing about it - CANCEL YOUR RSN! ...and let Charlie know exactly why.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> As long as you guys tolerate this Dish will do nothing about it - CANCEL YOUR RSN! ...and let Charlie know exactly why.


I'm biding my time to go back to cable because I'm annoyed about this, but I don't know how to cancel RSN without cancelling dish...


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> As long as you guys tolerate this Dish will do nothing about it - CANCEL YOUR RSN! ...and let Charlie know exactly why.


I tolerate it, because there are additional factors that I consider when choosing a provider. I stay with E* because I value the equipment most and IMO E* offers the best equipment. Sports are high on my list too, but not enough to make me give up my 722 (I'm not saying its the best receiver ever, just the best for me right now). Obviously there are many other factors as well, but those are two of the biggest.

What do you mean cancel your rsn? You mean cancel the multisports pack?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I don't have multisports pack right now, but the RSN comes with all the packages except for Family and AT120. I guess I could downgrade to those and lose most of my other HD, but somehow I doubt that will help.

Oh and I am in the same boat, I only use dish really for the receiver, but I'm planning to go to a media center soon that will hopefully rival the 722 I have now. I've actually already got the media center built, but the cable card tuners out there have been pretty bad until recently.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> As long as you guys tolerate this Dish will do nothing about it - CANCEL YOUR RSN! ...and let Charlie know exactly why.


Jim...with all due respect, Charlie couldn't care less about our frustration with RSN feeds. I've written them numerous times and I get ignored. I send emails to [email protected] and through regular channels. They are ignored. Cancelling my RSN keeps me from seeing games at all. I know the score...I prefer Dish equipment over DirectTV and Charter so I stay. I mention this stuff here because Dish is NOT treating subscribers with respect when they pull stunts like this. Not providing HD feeds when EVERYONE else I know of does seems bush-league.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Your assuming that going back to cable will resolve the issue and that Dish is somehow fully responsible for the problem. Switching will more than likely cause you more issues than just staying where you are.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Norman...I KNOW that going to Charter will resolve the issue of Twins games being shown in HD. I also know Dish CHOOSES to show the SD feed when the HD feed is available. I freely admitted in my comment that Dish offers better equipment than either DirectTV or Charter. I, in no way, see Cable as some savior. Quite the contrary. When it comes to this issue, however, they have Dish trumped.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Well its a good thing DISH has good equipment to keep people. That wasn't enough for me though. The DVR that comcast has is just fine. The only channels I will miss in HD are speed and FX. They will be here soon enough though once the transition is done in full by the end of the summer. 

Comcast gave me digital preferred for 39.99 a month for 6 months and then 59.99 after that. The HD and DVR fee is 15.95 (just like DISH). As a bonus they are giving me internet for 19.99 for 6 months. A total savings of over 400.00 for a year.

After the year is up I will revisit Dish and see if the RSN's are full time, if they have MLB network and see what they can offer me. The full price of Comcast after my promo's are done is the same as it is was with DISH once i factor in the cost of internet. (I cannot get DSL where I am so that is a needed addition in the big picture.)

I'll tell you this though, I am loving knowing the Twins will always be in HD. The MLB network is awesome.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Good for you, man. Watching baseball in SD is AMAZINGLY pathetic once you've seen the HD alternative. Hope Comcast goes well for you.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Borgie said:


> After the year is up I will revisit Dish and see if the RSN's are full time, if they have MLB network and see what they can offer me. The full price of Comcast after my promo's are done is the same as it is was with DISH once i factor in the cost of internet. (I cannot get DSL where I am so that is a needed addition in the big picture.)


MLB: 2014 at the earliest.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

normang said:


> Your assuming that going back to cable will resolve the issue and that Dish is somehow fully responsible for the problem. Switching will more than likely cause you more issues than just staying where you are.


Sorry but you are wrong there. My issue is getting MY local teams in HD and they not only carry the games but the full time RSN in HD (FSHouston) which Dish nor DirecTV does.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Honestly now that all the first round NBA games are over, I think it will be better... Less bandwidth needed for the RSN NBA games, because they all go over to national broadcasts after the first round. But it still doesn't really make it all "ok" for me. If I am correct, it will be better that I miss less HD MLB games, and because my long term plans can take me to the beginning of the NBA season in late October/early November, I can put off my switch until then. Maybe Dish will make me believe it's all better by then, but somehow I doubt they will.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

I would like to thank Comcast for allowing me to see the last three innings of the 19th perfect game thrown in MLB history. I am very glad I made the switch. If you are a baseball junky you are really missing out on the MLB network. Make the switch to Comcast or DirectTV.

Yes its only SD now for me but will be HD shortly and already might be in your area. Also the SD quality is very very good on this channel.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Borgie;

I manage Condo Associations. The FCC, being Federal, is bigger than The State which is bigger than your Association.

They can not, by Federal Law, prohibit you from getting a feed from your provider of choice. Yes, it is their roof, but the FCC is the controlling factor here. The HOA can require you to not penetrate the roof which means, if you have a flat room, it will be mounted on a 'sled'. Otherwise they must come up with a set of rules that are not so impossible that you can't get your Satellite reception.

The only residential structures this does not apply to would be Historic Buildings, which is another Federal Thing....and the only one the FCC can't control.


----------



## hdgeek433 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep same happens with CSN CALIFORNIA HD. We need to Request dish to add full-time RSN channels by the NBA SEASON!!


----------



## slt101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dish's CEO said a couple of months ago that maybe next summer sometime they would have some fulltime HD RSN's. He didn't say they would have all of them though. If you are into to sports Direct is definetly the way to go and their HD picture is much better then Dish's "lite HD".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Unclejeff said:


> Borgie;
> 
> They can not, by Federal Law, prohibit you from getting a feed from your provider of choice. Yes, it is their roof, but the FCC is the controlling factor here. The HOA can require you to not penetrate the roof which means, if you have a flat room, it will be mounted on a 'sled'. Otherwise they must come up with a set of rules that are not so impossible that you can't get your Satellite reception.
> 
> The only residential structures this does not apply to would be Historic Buildings, which is another Federal Thing....and the only one the FCC can't control.


Actually, the FCC says that you can install a dish or other antenna in an area that is 100% under your control, not a common area. That would include a patio, porch, balcony, etc., but, certainly not a roof or an exterior wall.


----------

